

Ask HN: Going to TC Disrupt? - DTrejo

Hey Everyone,<p>I'll be volunteering at TC Disrupt, and I'm wondering who else is going?<p>Post a comment or email me, it'd be cool to meet some HN people while I'm there :)
======
Magneus
I signed up to volunteer. They haven't confirmed me yet. I'll let you know
when they do.

~~~
DTrejo
Cool, if you're in the NYC area anyway, we can still hang out.

~~~
sachitgupta
I'll be going. I'm volunteering too.

